# Stolen: Pam164 (k)



## katmando (Jul 22, 2008)

The watch was stolen by "William Price" of Raleigh, NC. 

The Panerai PAM164 serial number is 6763BB1288590. If you have this watch, you're in possession of stolen property. Call the Raleigh Police Department at 919-996-3325. 

Panerai has also been apprised of this theft and provided the serial number, should the watch ever be sent for repairs. 
Thank you.

WILLIAM PRICE 
324 S WILMINGTON ST (UPS STORE)
RALEIGH, NC 27601 
919-279-5615


----------

